# Mythtv und deutsche Kanäle

## tobold

Funktioniert bei irgendwem dieses tv_grab_de??? Bekomme immer diesen fehler:

couldn't get any listings from the site for today or later

downloading listings: (nothing to do)<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE tv SYSTEM "xmltv.dtd">

<tv></tv>

Und wenn ich die Channels aus xawtv importiere sehe ich sie zwar im TV-Planer aber im LiveTV kommt immernur der Kanal der zuletzt im xawtv offen war und wenn ich zu wechsel versuche hängt sich das mythtv auf? 

Könnte mir da jemand helfen - bin etwas ratlos.

----------

## SuEt

schau dir mal in der mysql datenbank die channellist an, vermutlich hast du da ein kleineres problem, weshalb du deine kanäle nicht ändern kannst (ich musste sämtliche kanale von hand eintragen...)

gruss

SuEt

----------

## tobold

Hab leider nicht so viel mit mysql zu tun. Wie kann ich mir die denn anschauen??

----------

## SuEt

ich schau mir das ganze mit webmin an (emerge webmin, dann /etc/init.d/webmin start und nun mit konqueror nach http://localhost:10000. unter server auf mysql => mythconverg => channel => daten anzeigen)

wichtig hierbei ist nur:

channum: channel nummer

freqid: also die frequenzen (NICHT 234.25), zb E26

xmltvid: wenn du xmltv benützen möchtest

callsign und name sind bei mir identisch (immer Sendername)

bei Fragen einfach posten

Gruss

SuEt

ps. im webmin kann ich leider nur eine zeile bearbeiten, mehr mehr funktioniert die übergabe von webmin an die sql-db nicht mehr

----------

## tobold

Hmm sieht eigentlich alles in Ordnung aus. Ist es normal das die ChannelID mit 1000 anfängt??

----------

## SuEt

das hat keinen einfluss...

bei mir sieht zb der eintrag für ard folgendermassen aus:

1011 7 E8 1 ARD ARD 0 CNI0DC1 0 32768 32768 32768 32768 Analog

Gruss

SuEt

ps. ich verbrachte manche stunde damit, bis mythtv endlich lief. einziger nachteil von mythtv in meinen augen ist, dass man die sendungen nicht als avis speichern kann

----------

## Pietschy

Momentan funtioniert das Updaten der Sendungen nicht, schon seit 01.09.

das grab script hat das ganze immer von szing.at geholt aber am 01.09. wurde dort das letzte mal die "Sendungen" bereitgestellt.

bei xmltv ist das problem schon bekannt. http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=799215&group_id=39046&atid=424135

Hoffentlich wird das bald behoben.

Ronny

----------

## SuEt

ich benutze nextview epg

http://nxtvepg.sourceforge.net/

funktioniert ohne probleme bei mir (als damoen im hintergund laufenden und ein kleines cron-skript, welches mit automatisch mythtv mit den daten von nxtvepg füllt)

----------

## tobold

Aha - bei mir steht in der Channum  immer gleich der Freq    - wahrscheinlich muss hier 1, 2 3 usw rein. Sobald ich hier jetzt noch nen gescheiten Mysql Editor finde ( der webmin will bei mir nicht so recht editieren - geht auch bei nur einer reihe schief) werde ich das mal testen.

Was mich interessieren würde wär dein script für dieses nextview. Hab ich dadurch dann auch ein Programmheft?

Noch eine nicht-TV Frage aber vielleicht wisst ihr da ja auch weiter. MythMusic importiert mir die CDs als .ogg Files. Kann man das irgendwie umstellen das er die Cds als Mp3 encoded. Habs nirgends gefunden.

----------

## SuEt

Skript für den Daemon:

 *Quote:*   

> #! /bin/sh
> 
> #
> 
> # nxtvepg program-guide grabber (daemon-mode)
> ...

 

Skript für Update von mythtv :

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> su USERNAME -c "nxtvepg -dump xml -provider FF > /tmp/nxtvepg-report.xml"
> 
> sleep 10
> ...

 

bei MythMusic kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich es nicht benutze

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## tobold

Danke für die Scripts.

Blöde Frage - übernimmt das Programm nur das Programmheft oder setz es mir auch die Sender?

----------

## SuEt

wie meinst du das genau? nxtvepg kannst du starten und du erhälst dann ein nettes kleines gui in dem du sämtliche einstellungen vornehmen kannst (die werden dann in einem config in deinem home gespeichert). das problem besteht jetzt einzig und alleine noch in der anpassung deiner channels in der mythtv-db (du musst die richtigen werte für xmltvid setzten und die erhältst du aus dem /tmp/nxtvepg-report.xml))

----------

## tobold

Ok habe ich kapiert:

- Habe jetzt das gui gestartet und konfiguriert. Der hat alle Kanäle schön gefunden.

- Dann habe ich alle bisherigen Kanäle in meiner DB gelöscht

- Dann habe ich die XML Datei exportiert und in die Datenbank eingefügt.

- Dort steht jetzt alles schön mit den XMLTVID drin.

Jetzt muss ich dem ganzen ja nur nur die 

- channum ( 1, 2, 3 ) 

- freqid ( SE12 und so)

verpassen und dann sollte es gehen - oder?

----------

## SuEt

hoffentlich   :Wink: 

----------

## tobold

Hmmm - man sollte die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben aber leider hab ich da keine guten neuigkeiten.

Das Fernsehprogramm läuft jetzt wunderbar!!! ( Ok das war noch die gute neuigkeit!!)

Aber Fernsehen klappt immernochnicht. Wenn ich bevor ich mythtv aufrufe xawtv starte und danach mythtv hab ich zwar den Kanal der in xawtv geöffnet war -aber umschalten kann ich nicht. Wenn ich auf irgendne zahl drück kommt die zwar auf dem Onscreen display aber er schaltet nicht um. Wenn ich Pfeilhoch/runter drück friert das ganze mythtv ein.

Unter mythsetup gibt ja noch die option mit dem external channel changer. und drunter noch die defaults. Muss da noch was rein??

----------

## Pietschy

hey das mit nxtvepg klappt wunderbar, (iss halt nur lässtig immer in der Datenbank alles umzuschreiben.

tobold irgendwas stimmt in deiner Datenbank noch nicht.

schaum mal ob der Eintrag " sourceid" in der Channeltabelle und in der Tabelle cardinput übereinstimmt. Will mir jetzt so spontan einfallen.

Ronny

----------

## SuEt

@Pietschy:

 *Quote:*   

> hey das mit nxtvepg klappt wunderbar, (iss halt nur lässtig immer in der Datenbank alles umzuschreiben.

 

?? Die DB solltest du genau einmal umschreiben müssen und dann sollten ja unter xmltvid die richtigen angaben vorhanden sein und der mythfilldatabase-cronjob sollte dann die senderinfos aus dem xml-file IMMER dem richtigen sender zuordnen können.

@tobold: wie Pietschy bereits schrieb, das Problem, welches du nun hast, liegt ziemlich sicher in deiner DB. schau dir sie mal genau an, rsp poste doch mal eine zeile hier wenn du nicht weiterkommst

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## Pietschy

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ?? Die DB solltest du genau einmal umschreiben müssen und dann sollten ja unter xmltvid die richtigen angaben vorhanden sein und der mythfilldatabase-cronjob sollte dann die senderinfos aus dem xml-file IMMER dem richtigen sender zuordnen können.
> 
> 

 

du sagst es, da ich aber notorisch faul bin (vor allem weil ich urlaub habe) ist mir schon dieses eine mal zuviel  :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## tobold

So danke euch erstmal für die fleißige Hilfe!!!

Also einen großen Schritt bin ich glaub ich weiter. Wie Pietschy beschrieben hat, hat  die SourceID in der Channel-Tab nicht mit der SourceID in der Cardinput übereingestimmt. 

Jetzt zeigt er mir auch gleich das voreingestellte Programm an - Programmname wird auch angezeigt. 

Allerdings friert immernoch das ganze Mythtv ein sobald ich den Kanal wechseln will.

----------

## Tuxuser

Hi SuEt

Deine Tipps haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen, danke! Ein Problem bleibt bei mir, ich habe eine Stunde Zeitversatz bei MythTV gegenüber dem nxtvepg Listing. Irgendein Programm bezieht sich auch die falsche Zeitbasis, hast Du eine Ahnung wo der Hund begraben liegen könnte?

nxtvepg zeigt die richtige Zeit an, in dem dump ist diese aber zwei Stunden vor eigentlichem Beginn/Ende als Start/Stop Zeit eingetragen, als pdc-start korrekt aber mit +0200.

MythTV wiederum zeigt die Sendung eine Stunde zu früh an.

Hier das Beispiel: Heute im ZDF ab 14:15 bis 15:00 Uhr.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <programme start="20030924121500 +0000" stop="20030924130000 +0000" pdc-start="20030924141500 +0200" channel="CNI0DC2">
> 
> 	<title>Expedition zum Mars
> ...

 

MythTV zeigt diese als 13:15 bis 14:00 Uhr an.

----------

## Thyraz

Den Dreck mit dem zeitversatz hab ich in Freevo auch, bei MythTV hab ichs noch nicht getestet. Irgend ne Lösungmittlerweile?

----------

## Tuxuser

Nein, leider nicht.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ChojinDSL

Hi, ich hatte so ein ähnliches problem.

Undedingt darauf achten das eure system uhr unter linux auf localtime gestellt ist.

In mythsetup glaube ich gibts irgendwo eine kleine option wo man einstellen kann ob mythtv für zeitzonen missmatch bei xml epg korrigieren soll. Ich habe meine option auf "auto" gestellt, scheint jetzt alles zu funktionieren.

----------

## buckoven

hallo!

ich hoffe, das liest hier noch einer...  :Very Happy: 

ich hab hier auch das problem mit dieser datenbank. meine frage erstmal: wo bekomme ich diese freqid's her? und in der tabelle cardinput steht bei mir gar nichts, mythsetup erkennt aber meine karte (bttv), allerdings kein audio-device (alsa läuft ansonsten prima).

ciao!

buckoven

----------

## Tuxuser

Klar liest das noch einer. Die freqid's kamen bei mir ursprünglich aus xawtv.

----------

